# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Joomla ndihme

## hdmi

Pershendetje

Kam instaluar nje web me joomla .
Nuk e di , faqja ngarkohet shume avash.
Cfare mund te kete , mundet ndonjeri te ndihmoje????
kam instaluar joomla 1.5

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

http://forum.joomla.org/viewforum.ph...4f97d7a141b21f

Linku me larte eshte nen-forumi apostafat per Joomla ne gjuhen Shqipe. Ke plot Shqiptar qe te ndihmojne aty.

----------


## djana

> http://forum.joomla.org/viewforum.ph...4f97d7a141b21f
> 
> Linku me larte eshte nen-forumi apostafat per Joomla ne gjuhen Shqipe. Ke plot Shqiptar qe te ndihmojne aty.



Shume flm per ndihmen. me duhej ky forum.

----------

